# Horse Massage/ Chiropractic Work.



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

What is your opinion? What do you know about it? Past experiences?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I did an entire Agriscience porject based on Equine Massage Therapy. It even made it to the State Agriscience Fair.

Holistically healing horses is a topic that really interests me. My first instructor would have chiropractors work on her horses. One time she even had an acupuntureist work on her horse. (that was cool to watch)

Anywho, with my findings, I concluded that Equine massage therapy is effective for healing horses, and it was a much cheaper and less invasive option that Chiropractic means. All of the horses in our test showed some type of instant improvement in thier gaits and neck flexion after one 1 hour massage session.

If you have any specific questions about equine massage therapy feel free to ask me, and I'll go dig out my research and experiment book.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

A great thing! They not only help heal sore muscles but can improve performance! And its fun and relaxing for you and your horse!


----------



## Friesian Crazy (Aug 6, 2010)

It's awesome for horses that are soar. A horse in my barn had a horrible trailer accident 3 years ago and is still healing from it. She was very soar on her neck & hindquarters, after a session with a vet that does acupuncture & chiropractic work she was as good as new. She has to continue treatments until she's fully recovered. It's a very good thing, but a bit pricey.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Massage I have found very effective. I get my horse one every 6 months, although I wish I could afford more. His body language clearly shows his tense spots and then the relief that comes once they've been worked out. After his initial massage he was too sore to ride since he had so many knots worked out. Now afterwards, the rides are great. It's like starting again with a blank slate. 

The chiro, I'm not a fan. I've read in several places that horse's can adjust their spines simply by rolling over. Also, I'm from the school of thought that, if you manipulate an isolated area, like a hip or leg, the horse is going to have to offset it using a different part of his body, which will lead to a chain reaction of fixing horsie parts.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Friesian Crazy said:


> It's awesome for horses that are soar. A horse in my barn had a horrible trailer accident 3 years ago and is still healing from it. She was very soar on her neck & hindquarters, after a session with a vet that does acupuncture & chiropractic work she was as good as new. She has to continue treatments until she's fully recovered. It's a very good thing, but a bit pricey.


Massage and chiropractic work does wonders for the injured horse. Not only does it help reduce swelling and pain, but it gives the injured horse a chance for some socialization; something that is rare for a horse sentenced to his stall for a long period of time.

As for price, massage therapy is generally cheaper than chiropratic work.
Some of the price difference comes from the different levels of education needed between a certified equine massage therapist and an animal chiroprator.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it has its place, but i have sen it wreck some hroses, but also help fix some, i guess it jsut depend.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Being a massage therapist, I think I am a bit biased. I learned strictly to help out my poor old mare who had EPM. I think it is just as effective as chiro work without all the expense. Also, for basic massage techniques, you don't need to be a rocket scientist. Once you have learned the basic 'hot spots' and how to get rid of the knots...you are golden. I have found that most things that people attribute to being a horse being stubborn or having a bad habit goes back to a pressure point that needs relieved. Nico was a terrible head tosser when I got him. Two sessions in with him and he stopped. He had a knot the size of a quarter on his poll from fighting the bit. 

Oh and here is one that some people don't consider. When a horse is rubbing his tail head, most people assume worms. Sometimes (not always) if you rule out worms you will find big knots on either side of the tail head. This is pretty common in your average 'tense' horse. The rubbing is actually them trying to provide themselves some relief!


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Being a massage therapist, I think I am a bit biased. I learned strictly to help out my poor old mare who had EPM. I think it is just as effective as chiro work without all the expense. Also, for basic massage techniques, you don't need to be a rocket scientist. Once you have learned the basic 'hot spots' and how to get rid of the knots...you are golden. I have found that most things that people attribute to being a horse being stubborn or having a bad habit goes back to a pressure point that needs relieved. Nico was a terrible head tosser when I got him. Two sessions in with him and he stopped. He had a knot the size of a quarter on his poll from fighting the bit.
> 
> Oh and here is one that some people don't consider. When a horse is rubbing his tail head, most people assume worms. Sometimes (not always) if you rule out worms you will find big knots on either side of the tail head. This is pretty common in your average 'tense' horse. The rubbing is actually them trying to provide themselves some relief!



One of my friends just was certified as an ESMT and Im just trying to figure out how people feel about it and what the general bias is. I feel like it has a place, and it CAN work just like it does for humans, but it can't cure. Obviously. Im just trying to figure out what other peoples experiences are with it and if it might be of a try to my pony. I know with the massage part of it, that is all about muscles. Thats as far as my knowledge goes.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh and i forgot to say! lol, My horse is fine without it, isnt overly tense, doesnt have any problems or anything, so i have no reason to do it, MAYBE and thats a BIG maybe, if she had an injury that it COULD help, and only if the our vet (who is an extremely down to earth person, i wouldnt trust any vet to tell me this) said it would help. But I also have seen it make a horse sore and grumpy, she bit and pinned her ears, but as soon as the owner stopped the massages, guess what horse became a LOT less sore and nicer and happier? 

So again, I think it has its place, just like everything else. sorry, I forgot the rest of my opinion, lol, so i had to post again xD
so until i get massages once a month, my horse wont either, lol.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong...I dont think it is a cure-all! Believe me, there are horses out there that nothing will help. I just think for the money, its worth a try. Generally, I dont really believe in Chiro. I think your horse would have to have a pretty severe injury before truely needing a chiro. On the same note...anymore all I do is lightly trail ride and I have never had a horse that I felt needed the help.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I use a combination of Bioscan/Chiro and Acupuncture. I find that one without the other does not work as well. Get them loose to then crack them and they stay in line longer. I like to use the Bioscan pads between visits from the person I use. Really works to keep them from needing work so often and it also works great at not needing things like Hock Injections.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

upupandflyaway1 said:


> One of my friends just was certified as an ESMT and Im just trying to figure out how people feel about it and what the general bias is. I feel like it has a place, and it CAN work just like it does for humans, but it can't cure. Obviously. Im just trying to figure out what other peoples experiences are with it and if it might be of a try to my pony. I know with the massage part of it, that is all about muscles. Thats as far as my knowledge goes.


If you are thinking about trying massage for your horse, I would go for it. Massage is very non-invasive (compared to chiropractic work). And yes, as you have stated, massage is not a one time call out cure. It works best if it is done with multiple sessions. If your horse is constantly in discomfort, regular massage sessions can help keep your pony out pain, and may even increase his work capasity. Most horses that I have observed after being massaged on a regular schedule have tended to step out more briskly and with little resistance. 

If your horse is injured and you are looking to use massage therapy to help rehabilitate your pony, consult with your vet first. Sometimes massage therapy can cause more harm than good to an injury. And if you are given the go ahead, have you ESMT and vet make out a recovery plan together.

As for the results of the massage, I will quote a sentence from my research essay:
"The effectiveness of the massage depends on, the horse, the massage therapist, the horses disipline of riding, and the level of soreness in the horse."


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think massage, chiropractic, and acupuncture will replace practical medicine, but I do think they have their place. I've seen a few horses treated with these methods and they have all shown improvement even if only temporarily. 
When I 1st heard about the Bioscan I thought that was just a bunch of new age BS. However, a girl at our barn treated a couple horses with it (both were limping on their hind), and they did seem to move better after the treatments.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

But what if your horse has a sore back? what do you do if you don't want it to get a massage?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been using Bioscan for about 12+ years now on all my reiners. B/C of it I do not inject hocks I have yet in those years to have a horse who has been sore to the point they could not show or need bute to show. They have all retired sound and x ray like they where only very lightly ridden 3-4 year olds even at 12 + years of age.

I also like the fact that in between the times that Jacky comes out and works on them I can use the bio pads which really cuts down on how often I need to have Jackie out. She also does Chiro and Acupuncture too which really adds to the improvement. If I do have a horse who is off I call her before the vet. Have yet to need a vet after she is done. 

A lot of times it comes down to the person doing the work also. The person I use has about 12+ years experience.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> If you are thinking about trying massage for your horse, I would go for it. Massage is very non-invasive (compared to chiropractic work). And yes, as you have stated, massage is not a one time call out cure. It works best if it is done with multiple sessions. If your horse is constantly in discomfort, regular massage sessions can help keep your pony out pain, and may even increase his work capasity. Most horses that I have observed after being massaged on a regular schedule have tended to step out more briskly and with little resistance.
> 
> If your horse is injured and you are looking to use massage therapy to help rehabilitate your pony, consult with your vet first. Sometimes massage therapy can cause more harm than good to an injury. And if you are given the go ahead, have you ESMT and vet make out a recovery plan together.
> 
> ...



No, he is not injured. Just recently he's become a lot more stiff and resistant so I was wondering if this would be of benefit, and from the sounds of it, it might be worth a try!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> But what if your horse has a sore back? what do you do if you don't want it to get a massage?


 
I dont think I understand your question. If your horse has a sore back, it could be helped by either chiro or massage therapy. Since they dont really understand the pay off...they will be a bit cranky about any procedures done...My QH certainly was in the beginning. After rubbing him 3 times, he was leaning on me to rub him.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

We've had the chriropracter out for my sister's paint because of her back. It helped her alot.
Most horses I've seen actually enjoy the sessions once they realize it isn't going to hurt them.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I've used chiro, equine bodyworkers, Acupuncture, phototonic light therapy, liniments...

They all have their place. I have seen great results and the guy I use who does a mixture of acupuncture, phototonic light therapy and massage and a little manipulation is amazing - He was the major help in getting Bundy to where he could be comfortable working.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a chiropractor come out the other day and do realign my barrel horse's back. I'm honestly not sure of what the ec did, but whatever she did made a huge difference.

I made sure I found the best one (the one that my vet used) and I watched her like a hawk.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

upupandflyaway1 said:


> No, he is not injured. Just recently he's become a lot more stiff and resistant so I was wondering if this would be of benefit, and from the sounds of it, it might be worth a try!


If that is the problem, I would ask your friend to tell you about the problem areas she finds. You never know where a horse may have knots. You may already know this, but horses are bilateral organisims, which means if they are/have been hurting on the left, it may show in the right side of his body (because of the compensation put on the right side), and vice versa. The ESMT will be able to identify these areas for you.

I wish you and your pony the best of luck!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

"I don't think massage, chiropractic, and acupuncture will replace practical medicine" is what flytobecat said. So I thought if you didn't "believe" in massage therarpy then how would you fix a sore back? make them pop pills?

By the way.. I REALLY wish I could get a massage right now  my horse bumped into my head and now my neck is soo sore! I can barely turn it to the right!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

A knack for horses said:


> You may already know this, but horses are bilateral organisims, which means if they are/have been hurting on the left, it may show in the right side of his body (because of the compensation put on the right side), and vice versa.


You can really see this once they are done with the Biofind. Dots on one side in the front and dots on the other side in the back. Te was really bad last time.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> You can really see this once they are done with the Biofind. Dots on one side in the front and dots on the other side in the back. Te was really bad last time.


What is biofind? 
Is it where they do the rows of needle injections?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

No it is part of the Bioscan system. It locates any and all areas of the horse or person or dog that is out so you can pinpoint where you need to use the bioscan on. It basically locates any disruption in the muscle of the horses.

OmniLight, Inc. dba BioScan will give you more info.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Ohh ok, that makes sense.


----------

